# led light



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi:

Anybody bought anything from this store?
http://www.superbrightleds.com/
How was there service?

Thanks
dp


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks like some good cheap stuff, Id like to try a few things out.


----------

